# Difference in being wanted and being needed



## Ju5tM3 (Jan 8, 2011)

Is there a difference in wanting some one as opposed to needing them? Or is it the same thing?

I feel that I want some one to be part of my life and share it with me. But I don't want to need them...that if it was to end or something was to happen I'd be able to stand on my own 2 feet and survive.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

I think that you can need someone without being totally dependent on them.
I want my wife. She is beautiful, sexy, and a lot of fun.
I also need her in my life, but God forbid if something terrible happened to her, I would be able to survive. The question is whether or not I'd want to...


----------

